# Jaxson - 8mo3wk



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Hey Everyone -
Jaxson is our first purebred GSD, so of course we (my husband & I) think he is the most gorgeous dog on the planet. However I am sure there are some flaws in him, and I wouldn't mind hearing other GSD owner opinions. 

Jaxson has megaesophagus, so in some pictures he may appear a bit thin. He is currently at 75lbs, I'm not sure how tall I need to measure. He is 8 months & 3weeks (DOB 9/20/08). 

Here are some pictures of our boy:



























Running around shots:


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

He is handsome 
Looks good to me


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is stunning! what a hunk! I love the dark mask and heavey saddle look. I think 75 pounds is good weight for 8 months. He looks healthy, you are taking good care of him and it shows, not easy with his Mega E I bet.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think his weight looks great, not too thin. My 9 month old I am also keeping lean (can see some rib sometimes) and he doesn't even have mega-e. I love the color on his face and the shape/size of his ears.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

He looks great to me.Do you have plans for him and that's why your asking for a critique on him?


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

He's perfect! I wouldn't have even noticed he was thin... I like when GSD are lean... He is very hansome! =)


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

He is very handsome. Where did you purchase him?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Everyone!
No plans for Jax - he is neutered and strictly our pet, but just wanted to get some opinions on him. We are always getting compliments on him when we go out, but they are from non GSD people, so I was curious what other GSD people would say.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous, you would never know he had mega-e


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Gorgeous boy!!! I think his weight looks perfect. I have a friend who had a pup born with Mega-E. The vet (at a veterinary teching hospital) recommended putting her to sleep because she wasn't a good candidate for surgery. She agonized over what to due, but when THE day came she was supposed to take her in, she cancelled the appointment. To this day - years later - she's doing well and has actually improved. One of the best decisions she's ever made...


----------

